# Armed Man Shot By Police In London



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*An armed man shot dead by police in east London wandered through streets threatening bystanders before he was killed, witnesses said.* 
The man was shot on Wednesday afternoon as he confronted an armed response unit in Harold Hill, Romford. 
Witness Daniel Jackson, 14, said: "He was holding two guns... he was shouting 'get down on the floor'." 
The shooting follows a domestic dispute between a man and a woman, who is being treated in hospital. 
The gunman was pronounced dead in hospital on Wednesday. 
Three guns were seized at the scene, according to the Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC), which is investigating the incident. 
The shooting happened in Honeysuckle Close, an estate of a large number of houses and flats grouped around squares and footpaths. 
Kerry Richardson, 31, who lives in nearby Betony Road, said: "We heard the man was behind the wall shooting at cats and birds and then started shouting at kids." 
Another witness, who did not want to be named, said: "[The gunman] was prancing around, he went over to the field at one point. The first I knew he had one gun, then he had three guns." 
She added: "At times, he was on the phone to police and said, 'I don't care, you can shoot me'. He did not care. He was walking everywhere with the gun."









One teenage witness said he saw the man holding two guns in the footpath behind Betony Road. 
He said: "He had two guns, they were quite big. A group of us were behind the wall. He knelt down to stroke a cat and we started laughing. He started chasing us so we ran away." 
A Metropolitan Police spokeswoman said: "Police received reports from the public of a man seen in possession of a firearm. 
"Armed officers attended at the request of borough officers. 
"A man has been shot in the street by police. He was pronounced dead at a local hospital." 
A post-mortem examination is due to take place. 
Three firearms officers have been relieved from duty as part of the routine post-incident procedure, police added.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Gee....aren't guns illegal in London? Maybe gun control doesn't work?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Gee....aren't guns illegal in London? Maybe gun control doesn't work?


Took the words right out of my keyboard. Maybe they should institute some _more _anti-gun legislation to take the guns out of the hands of criminals.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Shootout on the Hill*

*







Armed police arrived in a red car, usually assigned for diplomatic protection  A MAN shot dead by police after going on the rampage with two machine guns and a pistol may have been on a mission to die.

The 40-year-old was killed on Wednesday afternoon as he brandished what appeared to be two AK-47s - one in each hand - in his road.








The Helicopter Emergency Medical Service was called to the scene - but was not needed  Families living in and around Honeysuckle Close, Harold Hill, cowered as the man stalked the streets and aimlessly fired his weapons at a time when children were enjoying their half term holiday.

The entire Briar Road estate was cordoned off for hours after the chaos subsided.

Armed officers, who sneaked up behind their target, ordered the crazed gunman to lower his weapons.

Residents revealed how the man, who had earlier goaded officers on his mobile telephone, span round and fired rounds at the police - all of which missed.

It is understood he was shot three times in the torso and once in the neck by one officer, who had arrived in a red police car usually assigned for diplomatic protection.

"They have clearly challenged him," a source revealed.

"His response was to lift both weapons up at them. He was then shot."

Paramedics tried in vain to save the man's life after hoisting him into an ambulance.

Officers from the Independent Police Complaints Commission further sealed the area off and began the task of piecing together what happened.

The incident unfolded at 1.35pm, when an ambulance was called to a domestic violence incident in Honeysuckle Close.

Medics called for police assistance because a "disturbance was in progress," said the Independent Police Complaints Commission, who have taken over the matter from police.
ROMFORD RECORDER
*


----------

